# Soo falls bottle - Sault Ste Marie



## RCO (Jun 17, 2012)

made a trade for some bottles , had come across a milk jug with original cap and traded it in at antique store in town it was originally from for 4 pop bottles . one of the neatest bottles i got was a Soo falls bottle from sault ste marie , Ontario although its a border town so not 100 % sure but its a nice bottle and looks to be from  40's - 50's based on its style .


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry that I cannot help with the *Soo Falls* brand history or bottler.
 I do have some info on the bottle, however.
 I have an identically designed bottle marked *Dorans* in the logo circle.  Six ounce clear, as your Soo.
 No city listed anywhere on the bottle, but the glass makers mark indicates it was made by Dominion Glass, of Canada.

 The base shows a very large cursive 'D' in the center, the makers mark, which includes a small square (with something inside, I can't tell what) then a flat diamond with a D inside, then the digit 4.  If this were an Owens/Illinois made bottle it'd likely be from 1944


----------



## RCO (Jun 19, 2012)

i know my bottle is definity from sault ste marie , ontario . however it wouldn't surpise me that other similar bottles exist for different companies . it would of been very easy to just change the name on the bottle when they were making them .


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2012)

They also made a Canadian beer called Dorans with a cursive D Symbol. LEON.


----------



## Aqua eater (Sep 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> They also made a Canadian beer called Dorans with a cursive D Symbol. LEON.


Doran is the name of the owner of Northern Company from Sudbury, which bought Soo Falls in 1911. Via Wikipedia of the northern brewing company


----------

